# Activer le coupe feu ou pas ?



## Sucrier (14 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour ,

voilà des années que j'avais un ordinateur sous windows xp, malheureusement, il m'a lâché (carte mère) il y a quelques semaines. Sur les conseils de plusieurs de mes connaissances, j'ai opté pour un passage vers mac.

Je suis assez content car à part un problème pour me connecter au net et résolu par le support téléphonique d'Apple , tout fonctionne.

Mais bon, j'ai quand-même quelques questions, la première c'est que je viens de voir sur le macbook que le coupe feu était désactivé ? Est-ce normal et faut-il l'activer et si oui avec quels paramètres ?


----------



## mtcubix (14 Novembre 2010)

Cela dépend de ta liaison vers l'extérieur

1-macbook- liaison directe : le mac est exposé directement donc le pre-feu est nécessaire même si comme on le dit souvent, le mac n'est pas très concerné par les virus et les différentes attaques
donc activer le coupe-feu : preferences système > sécurité > onglet Coupe-feu
tu peux même activer le mode furtif, pas de réponse au ping
et autoriser seulement certaines applications comme vlc, etc, ...


2-macbook-routeur adsl : dans ce cas, pas besoin, le routeur fait office de coupe feu physique, l'adresse ip mac locale n'est pas accessible de l'extérieur.


----------



## Sucrier (14 Novembre 2010)

J'ai un modem/routeur donc si je te suis bien il n'est pas nécessaire de l'activer ? Mais si je l'active quand-même est-ce qu'il y a risque de conflits ?

Désolé d'insister mais venant de windows, je suis assez sensible à la sécurité


----------



## mtcubix (14 Novembre 2010)

Sucrier a dit:


> J'ai un modem/routeur donc si je te suis bien il n'est pas nécessaire de l'activer ? Mais si je l'active quand-même est-ce qu'il y a risque de conflits ?
> 
> Désolé d'insister mais venant de windows, je suis assez sensible à la sécurité



non pas de conflits, juste l'obligation d'autoriser à la main les applications que tu veux utiliser sur le net, tel que VLC

VLC sera bloqué par exemple si tu l'utilises pour regarder la tv chez ton fournisseur d'accès, tu auras un message système te demandant si tu veux autoriser la connection entrante etc...


récapitulons, avec un modem en * en mode routeur *, c'est le modem qui reçoit toutes les attaques de l'extérieur.

cela dit, ne laisse quand même pas tous les ports de ton mac ouverts, n'active que les services de partage dont tu as l'usage (preferences système >Partage) et décoche tous les autres !


----------



## Sucrier (14 Novembre 2010)

Vieux réflexe windows, je viens de l'activer, sur les trois points présentés, j'ai coché le deuxième (empêcher les......non autorisés à accepter les connexions entrantes) et pour l'instant pas de message, je verrai au cas par cas. J'ai laissé tomber les ping.

J'ai été voir le dossier partage après activation et tout est décoché .


----------

